# cups, drukuje tylko strone testową (jednak nie z OOo problem

## matiit

Gdy dam ctrl + P, albo plik - drukuj to openoffice się zacina... cups wystartowany... w konsoli nic nie wypluwa.Last edited by matiit on Tue Dec 16, 2008 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Logi cupsa daj, daj tez to co oo.o wypluwa na konsole jak drukujesz, nie pochwaliles sie jakiego masz oo czy z binarki czy z src, zapomniales dac emerge info i flagi use z jakimi budowales openoffice jak i cupsa.

----------

## matiit

Drukarka drukuje, tylko OO nie chce... cups nie rzuca errorami... openoffice-bin. 

emerge --info zaraz dokleje

```

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26.7lm

at i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26.7lmat i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2400+

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 16 Dec 2008 16:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/

fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unme

rge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/

distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress 

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu

de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx X acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dmx dr

i fortran gadu gdbm gif glitz gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog ja

va jpeg jpeg2k jpg libnotify midi mmx mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly open

gl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection sdl session spl ssl 

startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode utils vim-syntax x86 x

cb xorg xprint zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca010

6 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0

 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLU

GINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 io

plug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share

 shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon a

uthn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_

host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk

_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config 

logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status uniq

ue_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard

 evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lc

dm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MA

KEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORT

DIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Zapomniales o flagash use samego ooo, i ten... próbowałeś wywalać katalog ~/.ooo3/ ?

----------

## matiit

flagi: gnome java kde linguas_en linguas_pl

prbowaem kasowac konfiguracje, nic nie dalo

----------

## SlashBeast

sprawwdz z -gnome -kde.

----------

## matiit

Sprawdzałem, to samo.

Okazuje się że to jednak wina cupsa.

Opera też się wiesza.. więcej graficznych programow nie mam niestety żeby sprawdzić... jedynie strona testowa cupsa się drukuje...

cupsd.conf:

```

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

#Listen localhost:631

Listen *:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-

Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Ge

t-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job 

CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-

Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Print

er-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Acti

vate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedu

le-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

flagi cupsa:

```
(X acl avahi dbus gnutls java jpeg linguas_en linguas_pl pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -kerberos -ldap -linguas_de -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fr -linguas_he -linguas_id -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_sv -linguas_zh_TW -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf)
```

----------

## SlashBeast

stage Twoje to strzał w stopem! i486 zamiast 686 i mtune zamiast march... do tego Os...

Wywal cupsa, wywal wszystko cupsa, z etc tez i mergnij jeszcze raz.

----------

## matiit

Ale z jakimiś konkretnymi zmianami przekompilować? i486 było standardowo...

----------

## SlashBeast

No było, bo użyłeś stage x86 zamiast 686, jakbyś chciał zmienić to kłania się przebudowa całego systemu (zmiana CHOST).

----------

## matiit

Nie chce tego zmieniać, nie jest to mi do szczęścia potrzebne... chcę się skupić na tym cups, mam przebudować z innymi flagami?

----------

